# Rockets offer Chuck Hayes contract



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/sports/colleges/university_of_kentucky/12020122.htm



> Another UK early entrant, Kelenna Azubuike, went undrafted Tuesday night. Also, Chuck Hayes didn't get drafted after playing his senior season for the Cats.
> 
> Hayes' agent said the player has been offered a free-agent contract with the Houston Rockets and will report July 8. Houston had Hayes in for pre-draft workouts more than once.





> Hayes is anything but unknown to NBA teams. Hard-working. Exceedingly coachable. Mr. Intangible. Alas, undersized as a forward-center (the NBA measured his height at 6-foot-51/2). Almost inept as a face-the-basket scorer.
> 
> Hayes worked out for the Knicks and the Rockets. Houston had Hayes return for a second workout last weekend. "Honestly, I'm just on my toes right now," Hayes said of his pre-draft anxiety. "I really am."


The contract is more than likely only for the summer leagues. 

ESPN Scouting Report:

_Scouting Report: Physically gifted interior forward ... Possesses great mix of strength and athleticism ... Highly effective in the paint ... Uses his agility to go over the top of opponents with more size ... Displays advanced footwork in the post ... Polished on the up-and-under ... Rotates his hips to the goal and seals off his defender for the clean finish ... Solid athleticism keeps him active in traffic ... Persistent in following his own shot ... Patient under high defensive pressure ... Has a low center of gravity, leading to great balance, and is as strong as an ox ... Lack of size at 6-6 is his biggest drawback in traffic ... Excellent face-up shooter with range to 3 ... Great passer ... A genuine factor on the glass, he is one of the top rebounders in the SEC ... Incredible shot-blocker at 6-6 ... Runs the 40 yard dash in 4.8 seconds._

If he makes a smooth transition to SF, could be a poor man's Ron Artest.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

could be a poor mans charles barkley


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

First they say he's inept facing the basket, then he's excellent and can shoot the 3? I'm confused. And why would we waste a roster spot on an unproven, undrafted FA.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Send him to the Texans, we need TE help. :biggrin: 


Seriously...I liked Hayes at UK, hopefully he makes the team and can make the move to SF.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

He wouldn't be a wasted roster spot...undrafted rookies make an impact more often than you think. I read that 16% of the NBA were undrafted players. He isn't good at facing up and taking his man off the dribble, but he can catch-and-shoot out to about 20 feet with good consistency.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

16%? That's alot higher than I expected.

Hayes is a defensive behemoth. He is most definitely a utility player who will give you a 110% whenever he's on the floor. We'll have to see how he can defend most 3 guards in the NBA.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

We can sign him and stick him in the NBDL if we need to. Im not sure how the new cba considers nbdl guys as roster spots and what not.


and I'd sure as hell take him on limited minutes @ the 3 over Ryan Bowen :uhoh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Somewhat related:

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3248904



> On Thursday, the Rockets reached agreements with former Saint Joseph's forward Pat Carroll and former USC and Kings forward David Bluthenthal.
> 
> They also have spoken with representatives of former Oklahoma State star John Lucas Jr., but he is weighing invitations from many teams.


----------

